# Revised CMS-1500 form?



## lorrpb (Nov 9, 2011)

Are the paper forms for CMS-1500 and UB-04 going to be revised to accommodate ICD-10-CM/PCS? 

I know the electronic systems have to be updated and I know that most, but NOT ALL, providers bill electronically, so I'm wondering how the paper forms are being handled. I haven't seen anything about updates or when the new forms will be available. Those of us in education need to start teaching this soon.

Thank you.


----------

